# First Tandem Ride



## dochoot (Oct 27, 2009)

Got out on our Tandem today. We bought a used '09 Cannondale. Had a little trouble getting started but great once we got going. Did an easy 20 mile loop by our house. Really enjoyed it. Still need to make some adjustments to captain half. Stoker was happy and comfortable. I may replace the seat with what is on my road bike. All and all, we are optimistic we will be putting some fun miles on it.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

dochoot said:


> ... we are optimistic we will be putting some fun miles on it.


Of course you will! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddywanabe (Feb 23, 2005)

dochoot said:


> Had a little trouble getting started but great once we got going.
> 
> Tip; To help facilitate starting and stopping, a lot of tandem teams have the stoker remain seated and feet on the pedals (clipped in). Both the captain & stoker need to be comfortable with this technique, the captain able/strong enough to balance the stoker; the stoker able to sit balanced/ relaxed enough to minumize the captains effort.
> With a little practice, this is a very effecient manner to get the "bus" rolling again. Shoot my wife sits so balanced/relaxed on our tandem that I accedently dismounted completley from the tandem to take a "Kodak" moment at last years tandem rally! She actually balanced the tandem for a matter of seconds until she relized I wasn't there I guess if that is the worse that has ever happend in the 28 years that we've been riding "connected", we're in good shape:thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Eddywanabe said:


> Shoot my wife sits so balanced/relaxed on our tandem that I accedently dismounted completley from the tandem to take a "Kodak" moment at last years tandem rally! She actually balanced the tandem for a matter of seconds until she relized I wasn't there


Haha! Wish I had seen that!

Glad you had a good time, Doc and Mrs Hoot. If you hadn`t run into any "interresting" starts, you`d have missed out on some fun.


----------

